# Fbar isa



## Bluetyre (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi

How do I find my high point in my isa due to daily fluctuations?

Thanks for any help


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

Bluetyre said:


> How do I find my high point in my isa due to daily fluctuations?


Realistically, you can't. So you'll end up doing what most others in your situation do. Make a reasonable guess, and then add a few percent on top for good measure. Ditto pensions and any other market based investments you might hold. While there are FBAR penalties for _under_-reporting, there are none for _over_-reporting amounts.

And if FATCA form 8938 applies to you as well as FBAR, same tactics.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The alternative to guessing is to check the box on line 15a for the FBAR - Maximum account value unknown.

I think the 8938 also has instructions for cases where you do not know or it is not possible to determine - I don't have the form handy.. so check the instructions...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you read through the instructions for the FBAR reporting, I believe there is an option to report the high value for any month-end statement you receive for the account.


----------

